# I have the smartest dog in the world!



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

The wife and I decieded to play it easy today and wake up late, take in some breakfast and take the dogs for a run to blow off some steam.... Even took the new pup to let her play around in the snow..... 









Well after running the dogs for a bit we stopped to let the pup run around for a second or two. I ask myself Y I stopped on the bridge? But I thought it was good because I could see if any traffic was coming and could get the dogs loaded before they meet up with a tire....

All was going well, Toad came over by me looking over the bridge and kinda gave my wife a scare... I heard her sigh as Toad ran back away from the side over to the truck.... I was about to say "Don't worry they are not stupid!" I now more thought that and here come Blue UP AND OVER! RIGHT NEXT TO ME! I watched him keep falling and falling for what I thought was for sure death or at least broken chit.... THUD! YELP! I seen him stand up and look up to me as if..... **** that hurt!

The RAATARD slowly made his way back up the side of the bridge this time and jumped in the truck! So we started heading back to town just incase he needed to go to the vet. On the way I could hear what I thought was a wimper, or a yelp so I stopped to check him. He shot out of the kennel and went on running and running! Just as if he did not take a header off a 30 ft bridge!

Tell ya this dog aint all there.... All I can say is he grew up with Sawdust Pointers



















The landing spot!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:rotfl: 
I'm laughing only because my dog jumped off a cliff after a rabbit last year and broke his leg. _(O)_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- 

Reminds me of the time my old girl Dotti took a 100 foot dive of a ledge to try out for the USA cliff diving team. We were ice fishing at a lake and she decided to go fiddle-faddle around on land to see what she could get into. Next thing ya know shes on the ledge of a huge cut bank over looking the lake and can't figure out how she's going to get down to come back over to us. Bout then the eroding bank gives away and she does a header right of the top. About half way down she hit a big stick growing out from the side of the bank and that got her to spinning head over teakettle. She looked like a big fat hairy airplane prop that had come unscrewed from the plane and was spinning out of control. The ground below was sloped from all the erosion and I think that's what saved her life. She hit with a good solid thud and then tumbled down the hill onto the ice. I think the hit knocked her out cuz she didn't move for a few seconds. I thought she was dead. But, after a short time out she snapped back up to her feet and came waddling over to us. The look on her face was priceless! "Man, that was embarrassing..."  She laid in one spot and licked herself for a couple days after that one...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

My mutt hasn't done anything that dumb..... yet


----------

